# BRAKE PROBLEMS on 200sx s14



## spencer922 (Jul 11, 2005)

hey guys, this past weekend i bought a 1997 Nissan 200sx s14, however after stopping at my house after an hours drive home i noticed that the front drivers side alloy was throwing out heat and the disc brake was red hot. it didnt take long to come to the conclusion that the brake was sticking (just this one drivers side front, the other 3 are perfect) so i took off the alloy expecting the disc to be siezed sollid but it was turning freely. it seems that every time i drive it now at some point in the journey this front brake applys itself for a short time then releases itself. It will release sometimes if i apply the brakes.
Please help asap guys!!!!! :hal:


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

spencer922 said:


> hey guys, this past weekend i bought a 1997 Nissan 200sx s14, however after stopping at my house after an hours drive home i noticed that the front drivers side alloy was throwing out heat and the disc brake was red hot. it didnt take long to come to the conclusion that the brake was sticking (just this one drivers side front, the other 3 are perfect) so i took off the alloy expecting the disc to be siezed sollid but it was turning freely. it seems that every time i drive it now at some point in the journey this front brake applys itself for a short time then releases itself. It will release sometimes if i apply the brakes.
> Please help asap guys!!!!! :hal:


first thought are warped rotors ( catching the brake pad as to comes around each time).. second thought..could be a bad master cylinder. Are you losing any brake fluid?


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

siezed caliper pins or air in the brake lines are my first two guesses.

overhaul the calipers and bleed the brakes. see what happens after that.


----------



## spencer922 (Jul 11, 2005)

*Cheers guys!!!*

Got it sorted, the pins were siezing up!! Checked the brake fluid over a couple of days and it wasnt loosing anything, roters wern't warped.
Thanks a lot for the replys
James :cheers:


----------

